# Entertainment For Floridians



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Yesterday I was weeping and whining about the cold weather in the General SubForum. Took a few relevant pics on the subject. Warm climate people will be amused. Colder climate people will sneer and say it isn't so bad. They're right - I've worked in colder places. But around here this kind of cold is fairly unusual and extremely uncomfortable.

Main ditch thru garage:*










*Pile of "rocks" beside the ditch. This is the frozen top 4" of sand. It has to be jacked into chunks and thrown aside before digging. In a few days it'll melt and be sand again:










Here's a grumpy and very cold plumber:










Here I'm in the process of breaking the top ice layer out so I can dig a ditch:










Couple pics of the houses from the street:



















And last, but not least, a pic of a frozen and burst Delta R10000PXWS from the first house. At first I thought it might be salvageable, as the pressure forced out the front. But alas, it also stretched the barrel outward. The ring cannot be unscrewed anymore. They're scrap brass. :no::


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

And here I have been complaining about literally getting sunburned this week digging in sand. I love me some cold weather, but that's getting to be a bit troublesome to work in.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

At least it's easier to open the floor during this phase of construction. Even if they closed everything up but neglect to turn on the heat, stuff would still freeze. A lot harder with tile laid, walls closed and so forth.

How do you like that jackhammer? I am not familiar with that brand.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> At least it's easier to open the floor during this phase of construction. Even if they closed everything up but neglect to turn on the heat, stuff would still freeze. A lot harder with tile laid, walls closed and so forth.


As soon as they close it in it wouldn't freeze around here. But nobody in this part of the country closes in underground rough-ins. That's an Alberta and the North thing. Frickin nasty cold and windy there.

The frozen valves are on the one next door, which was left wide open after the floor was poured and all the above-ground stuff was roughed in.



> How do you like that jackhammer? I am not familiar with that brand.


That's an ancient Kango. They're awesome. Good hard puncher for a lightweight hammer, and they last and last. Easy to rebuild for even longer life. I own two - both really old, but they work great. They'll probably outlast me.

Milwaukee bought them out years ago and now there are no more Kangos, though I see they're putting the name on some of their products now. Doesn't matter what they call them - they're not a Kango.


----------



## danfan13 (Mar 31, 2011)

Ever thought about a drop ell at that tub spout stub out ?


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

danfan13 said:


> Ever thought about a drop ell at that tub spout stub out ?


IMHO drop ells are pretty much a waste of money on Delta valves. All the stub needs is a good hold-back clip, to counter the spout pulling forward against the wall. I use a doubled up copper-clad clip as in the pic. This allows the stub to move side to side a little in case it's not coming out of the wall perfectly straight. Also, I've found that most drop ells these days are pretty poorly made and are not straight with the ears. Quality control is sorely lacking, and they're not cheap. I only use them where I absolutely need them.


----------

